# Someone's going to come along some day, and make the TV series, "Ground Workers."



## ForTheArborist (Jul 24, 2011)

Get your agent on the phone. I'm ready.


----------



## lxt (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah......you still working on that pine tree from 1yr ago & AA on his lawn mower........should be a hell of a show!! 


LXT...............


----------



## Rudedog (Sep 6, 2011)

lxt said:


> Yeah......you still working on that pine tree from 1yr ago & AA on his lawn mower........should be a hell of a show!!
> 
> 
> LXT...............


 
Man ..... that is too funny. I've been lurking on that thread and you guys are a tough crowd.


----------

